# MK3 2.0 ABA Raditor fan circuit



## fieldgentech (Jun 27, 2011)

So, I have a 96 JETTA 2.0, and the radiator fan control module caught fire after a over heating issue....


I was wondering if any body knows where I can find a wiring diagram for the radiator fan, and the coolant temp sensor?
I was just going to bypass the fan control relay module by using a relay I bought from radio shack, but I was having issues with the fan relay wires.

If looking directly down at the connector for the radiator fan, the three wires are orange(far left), red/white(middle), and Red/white(far right.)

All three wires coming from the coolant temp sensor are Red/white?
The wires coming out if you are looking directly down at it are: Top wire is Red/white, middle wire aligned to the right is Red/white, and bottomwire is Red/white.

I want to create my own circuit, and by pass the fan control relay module by just sending the signal from the coolant temp sensor, and have it open the relay and send a a 12v signal strait to the radiator fan.

There was a post some where were a dude had created his own circuit, and had done everything described above and explained what wires went where ect ect, but I can not find it via search, or on google.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## fieldgentech (Jun 27, 2011)

bump


anybody out there have any idea?


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

here i will save u...

here is mk3 posting area wich will help u best 4 ur problem

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?3-Golf-III-amp-Jetta-III

n 4 ur engine Q's post here (u can post at mk3 also) (thats for 2l this place is 4 under 2l)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?28-2.0-Liter-Engine-Forum


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

also get the bently book. (aka bible for vw)


----------

